# Brecksville: Have you seen a salamander migration?



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BRECKSVILLE -- Every spring, from late February until the end of April, you can watch thousands of salamenders cross the Valley Parkway in search of vernal ponds in the Cleveland Metroparks.









More...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

bait..... lol


----------

